# The Moon and the Owl



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

I would like your thoughts on this, if you will. I will 'fess up if it is not obvious that this is composite and 'shopped, but all are my original images. 

I have a open (anything goes) mono print competition coming up and think this may be useful for that...What do you think? 




The Moon and the Owl by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## matthewo (Dec 9, 2011)

i was about to say, how could you get a shot like that.  but still amazing and great idea behind it.


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

matthewo said:


> i was about to say, how could you get a shot like that.  but still amazing and great idea behind it.



Well, I was quite proud of the original owl picture, to be honest...the wing shape and all. The moon/owl composite came after seeing something (not an owl) similar.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 9, 2011)

i really like the slight blurry part of the wing. i havent studied much on taking action shots, but personnally i love the look of that because it gives action to the shot. you know kinda just on the edge of the right shutter speed to still the bird and make it sharp but still get the slightest sense of action...


----------



## Overread (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know if I like that the owl is higher in the shot than the moon.


----------



## JMBriggs (Dec 9, 2011)

They seem too.... disconnected? to me... Did you play around with where they were? I love both shots though.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 9, 2011)

Overread said:


> I don't know if I like that the owl is higher in the shot than the moon.



Switch the owl and moons position. They are both in power points or RoT so I like that but agree with Overread.


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

matthewo said:


> i really like the slight blurry part of the wing. i havent studied much on taking action shots, but personnally i love the look of that because it gives action to the shot. you know kinda just on the edge of the right shutter speed to still the bird and make it sharp but still get the slightest sense of action...


 
Yes...that was luck! 



Overread said:


> I don't know if I like that the owl is higher in the shot than the moon.


 
I have another version...



JMBriggs said:


> They seem too.... disconnected? to me... Did you play around with where they were? I love both shots though.


 
A lot of playing around...



mwcfarms said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I like that the owl is higher in the shot than the moon.
> ...



Any Better?




The Moon and the Owl reposition by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 9, 2011)

I do like this better but its still a bit disconnected I think. What about vertical crop rather than horizontal?


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

swapped...




The Moon and the Owl reposition 2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr

Vertical and moved...




The Moon and the Owl vertical by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry I am just throwing thoughts out there but can you make the canvas bigger than that. I like the idea of where your going but can't quite figure out compositionally whats bugging me about it. The vertical isnt quite what I was thinking. I was thinking more moon top third of the frame, owl bottom of frame but that might not be possibly because of the wings.


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Sorry I am just throwing thoughts out there but can you make the canvas bigger than that. I like the idea of where your going but can't quite figure out compositionally whats bugging me about it. The vertical isnt quite what I was thinking. I was thinking more moon top third of the frame, owl bottom of frame but that might not be possibly because of the wings.



It's ok...I like lots of options!


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

Another...don't think I have done this one...




The Moon and the Owl reposition 6001 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Dec 9, 2011)

Now I rather like that last one


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

Overread said:


> Now I rather like that last one



Thank you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes.. the last one.. but tighter crops.. bigger subjects.... about the same size as the first vertical... but positioned like the 6001!


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 9, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Yes.. the last one.. but tighter crops.. bigger subjects.... about the same size as the first vertical... but positioned line the 6001!



Ok...it'll be tomorrow now...bed calls.


----------



## Daf (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! Love it! Very  nice and I like the outside the box idea. I like the last version the best I think. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 9, 2011)

Yup the last one was what I meant. I like that one by far the best.


----------



## rokvi (Dec 9, 2011)

TBH I like the one with the owls wings nearly wrapping the moon! Great work Bend The Light!


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 10, 2011)

Daf said:


> Wow! Love it! Very  nice and I like the outside the box idea. I like the last version the best I think. Thanks for posting that!



Thank you. 



mwcfarms said:


> Yup the last one was what I meant. I like that one by far the best.



Hooray...at last!

Ha ha...only joking. Thanks. 



rokvi said:


> TBH I like the one with the owls wings nearly wrapping the moon! Great work Bend The Light!



I quite like that too, despite it being even more contrived. Thank you.


----------



## onemoroni1 (Dec 30, 2011)

I like them all!


----------



## Bend The Light (Dec 30, 2011)

onemoroni1 said:


> I like them all!



Thank you.


----------

